# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Amazing Thailand-Bad Homburg 10. -11. 8.2013,

## schiene

Das Veranstaltungsdatum steht fest.
*Amazing Thailand - 10. und 11. August 2013*

----------


## Enrico

Gebucht, wie immer. Sind also wieder dabei und am Platz  ::

----------


## Enrico

Heute erhalte ich die Nachricht, das im Hotel die Tiefgarage umgebaut wird und somit geschlossen ist. Na toll, wir kommen mit 6 Autos, frag mich wo wir alle parken sollen  ::

----------


## schiene

Enrico,ich könnte dir vielleicht Zimmer im Ibis reservieren,ist gleich bei mir um die Ecke.
Ansonsten fahre die Strasse am Kurpark rechts bis zu den Taunus-Thermen.Da gibt's ein großes (Parkhaus)kostenfrei.
Von da läuft man ca.15 Minuten bis zum Fest.

----------


## Enrico

Die Zimmer haben wir schon im hotel wie immer. Kann man in dem Parkhaus auch über Nacht stehen?

----------


## schiene

Auf der Karte ist das Parkaus nicht eingezeichnet??Komisch.Es ist direkt gegenüber von den Thermen.(556 kostenlose Parkplätze stehen Ihnen im Parkhaus zur Verfügung)Zugang ist 24 Std.
Parken in Bad Homburg - Home

----------


## Enrico

> Auf der Karte ist das Parkaus nicht eingezeichnet??Komisch.Es ist direkt gegenüber von den Thermen.(556 kostenlose Parkplätze stehen Ihnen im Parkhaus zur Verfügung)Zugang ist 24 Std.
> Parken in Bad Homburg - Home


Oh, vielen dank. Dann werden wir versuchen alle dort zu parken.

----------


## Enrico

Wusstet ihr eigentlich schon, das ich vorhersagen kann wann es das nächste mal wieder regnet und gewittert?

Am 10.8.2013 um 16:30 Uhr  :: 

Die Bad Homburg Kenner wissen was ich meine...

----------


## schiene

Ja,so ein kleines Gewitter mit einem heftigen Regenguss gehört einfach dazu....
Wir sind am Samstag auch vor Ort.

----------


## schiene

Bin am 10.08.13 ab 13:30 vor Ort.

----------


## wein4tler

Na, dann vergesst die Regenjacken nicht! Schwimmreifen habt ihr ja ohnedies immer mit.  ::

----------


## Enrico

Wir sind schon da, hier die ersten Bilder

----------


## schiene

Wünsche euch noch einen schönen Abend und wir sehen uns dann morgen.

----------


## Enrico

Danke und bis morgen

----------


## Enrico

Dieses Jahr war es schon von Beginn an sehr voll. Glaube am nachmittag kommt es zum platzen.

----------


## Enrico

Auch der Nachwuchs hat genügend Spass an den Treffen, der Party und dem ganzen drumm her rum ...

----------


## Enrico

Mein Bier:


Ich, der hübsche:


Sohnemann:


Kumpel Uwe:








Taksin war auch da und verdient sich auf der Bühne ein paar Kröten:


Bis nächstes Jahr:

----------

